# Kawai Models



## deg (Nov 28, 2011)

As a child in the mid to late 50's I had a friend of my parents that was big into model trains. He passed away a few years back and left me a couple of his old model engines (Original boxes, one even still has the warranty papers). I had no trouble finding information on the Hornby Dublo, but have been unable to find anything on the Kawai steam engine with coal car. Both are in great condition and seem to be in working order.Has anyone got an idea as to where I might locate any information about this model?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deg said:


> As a child in the mid to late 50's I had a friend of my parents that was big into model trains. He passed away a few years back and left me a couple of his old model engines (Original boxes, one even still has the warranty papers). I had no trouble finding information on the Hornby Dublo, but have been unable to find anything on the Kawai steam engine with coal car. Both are in great condition and seem to be in working order.Has anyone got an idea as to where I might locate any information about this model?


found this,

http://raicho.home.xs4all.nl/model/manufact/kawai/kawaii.htm

no engine there though.


and this if you can read Japanese maybe Choo choo can translate for you.

http://www.kawaihobby.co.jp/n/index.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is yours HO?


----------



## deg (Nov 28, 2011)

*Kawai*

Ed,

Thanks for the reply and yes it is HO On the box it looks like RG 2-6-0, and the original price was $9.75. Wish the prices were like that today.

DEG


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey deg, 

There's almost nothing Kawai on the web unless you're looking for 88 black and white keys. 

However I did find this on ebay...










So Kawai made *brass* trains...

...and brass is pricey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deg said:


> Ed,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and yes it is HO On the box it looks like RG 2-6-0, and the original price was $9.75. Wish the prices were like that today.
> 
> DEG



I have hundreds of old RR magazines from the thirties till now.
Every once and a while I bring some with me to read on my breaks, today I was thinking the same thing about the prices as I was looking at the old ads.
Be nice to take a time machine back with a wad of cash.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That is the most beautiful model of a Japanese locomotive! I've seen some crummy ones, but wow, that's briliant!


----------

